# A Brief History of Cybercrimes from 1964 to 2017



## Megan (Oct 27, 2017)

I found an interesting infographic about the history of cybercrimes from 1964 to 2017. According to it we have had more than 1000 incidents in this year. I didn't realize that there have been so many in 2017. Looks like we have had a hell of a year.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 27, 2017)

Megan said:


> I found an interesting infographic about the history of cybercrimes from 1964 to 2017. According to it we have had more than 1000 incidents in this year. I didn't realize that there have been so many in 2017. Looks like we have had a hell of a year.



Once I started seeing typical thugs become computer savvy, it was inevitable.

I am surprised when it comes to governments though. America actually seems less advanced (or less bold) than Russia/NK/etc.. At least as far as we know.


----------



## Megan (Oct 27, 2017)

I think they are targeted more than other countries for some reason.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 27, 2017)

Most wealth, largest ecommerce market, most global corporations headquartered there, etc.

Also the source is the US National Cyber Security Center.  Iran isn't going to report their breaches to that organization.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 27, 2017)

To expand a little on my first point, I kind of fell off the deep end in my teens and hung around gangs. I was still a geek and only trying to be cool, of course. But after that got to be too much, I resorted back to how I was as a kid....playing games and tinkering with computers. This was still the 90s, and even then, cyber criminals were people like Kevin Mitnick. Guys who were mostly doing it for fun or curiosity. It wasn't until a couple of years ago it seemed to change and I saw a documentary on identity and credit card theft. They had blurred out interviews with some of the perpetrators (at least low level perps) -- and it was like seeing a convergence of the worlds I grew up around. These guys didn't act or talk much different than the thugs I distanced myself from. They were both geeks and thugs.

So that's kind of what I mean. Everything involving computers eventually becomes accessible. There was a time when "home" computers were a joke idea.. until Woz and Jobs. A time when office automation was niche. A time when Linux was only for zit faced nerds in their basement. And now the same goes for crime.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 27, 2017)

thank you it's pic so i can save


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 27, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> To expand a little on my first point, I kind of fell off the deep end in my teens and hung around gangs. I was still a geek and only trying to be cool, of course. But after that got to be too much, I resorted back to how I was as a kid....playing games and tinkering with computers. This was still the 90s, and even then, cyber criminals were people like Kevin Mitnick. Guys who were mostly doing it for fun or curiosity. It wasn't until a couple of years ago it seemed to change and I saw a documentary on identity and credit card theft. They had blurred out interviews with some of the perpetrators (at least low level perps) -- and it was like seeing a convergence of the worlds I grew up around. These guys didn't act or talk much different than the thugs I distanced myself from. They were both geeks and thugs.
> 
> So that's kind of what I mean. Everything involving computers eventually becomes accessible. There was a time when "home" computers were a joke idea.. until Woz and Jobs. A time when office automation was niche. A time when Linux was only for zit faced nerds in their basement. And now the same goes for crime.


Your giving those two more credit then they deserve , spectrum and comodore brought computers to the masses those two mostly sold a few to nerds all be it first.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 27, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Your giving those two more credit then they deserve , spectrum and comodore brought computers to the masses those two mostly sold a few to nerds all be it first.



Fair enough. I thought the Apple II was far more than just for nerds though (like the Apple I). I don't know when Commodore made their first home computer...although the first computer we had growing up was a Vic-20.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 27, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> Fair enough. I thought the Apple II was far more than just for nerds though (like the Apple I). I don't know when Commodore made their first home computer...although the first computer we had growing up was a Vic-20.


Id argue most before those two were a bit niche that's all , but the first comodore 64 spectrum face off was to me when random people started getting them.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 27, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> Fair enough. I thought the Apple II was far more than just for nerds though (like the Apple I). I don't know when Commodore made their first home computer...although the first computer we had growing up was a Vic-20.


Hi junior high I had access to teletypes and later a Vic-20 at the neighbors but my first computer purchase was a commodore 64 in 1982.


----------



## mac_user (Nov 10, 2017)

It is interesting and at the same time frightening to see how much the cybercrimes evolved over the years! These days, you cannot be sure which link is safe or infected. I think that the best way to prevent a cyberattack plotted against you is to educate yourself as much as possible! 
I found a very interesting piece explaining in details a new approach used by scammers, which I haven't heard before. It is called Malvertising and its purpose is to _"infect a computer or network via existing advertising banners on the network. There are many ways in which internet criminals can do this: infecting websites through malvertising is just as possible as infecting an entire advertising network and spreading harmful code over it."_ It is very dangerous and hard to detect because they tend to use very popular sites & when you click on the banners they affect your computer with viruses or Trojans immediately! However, there are some things we can do to protect ourselves from this threat. You have to have an antivirus system & keep it up to date! Another thing is that you can block your adds and do some other things explained in the article above. I hope this info is helpful!


----------

